# Deviatfisch Rezept. Wieviel G Ist es wert?



## Mindadar (29. August 2009)

Wie oben schon steht suche ich einen Festen Standart preis für das rezept Rezept: Pikantes Deviat Supreme
Kann mir jemand bei der Preis suche helfen? 
Danke für die antworten


----------



## Carcharoth (29. August 2009)

Je nach Server 50-100 Gold. Guck einfach mal ins Auktionshaus...


----------



## Mindadar (29. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Je nach Server 50-100 Gold. Guck einfach mal ins Auktionshaus...



Ins ah komme ich nicht(grund:http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=120369&hl=)....Deswegen wollte ich es per wem anders machen aber hab angst das er sich was einkassiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (30. August 2009)

Kannst auch erstmal 500 bis 1000g versuchen. Ist schließlich ein echtes Sammlerrezept.
Na, für 200g würd ich es auf jeden Fall sofort kaufen.

Leider sind die Deviatfische mittlerweile Ramschware, da sie oft bei der Angeldaily beiliegen. 
Dadurch sind die verarbeiteten Fische auch kaum noch mehr wert. Früher hätte man damit sicherlich auch noch mal gut verdienen können.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. August 2009)

Da mir es erst kürzlich wieder in die Hände gefallen /gedroppt) ist. Habe ich es mal mit Sofortkauf von 500G versucht. Dauerte keine halbe Stunde und das Rezept war verkauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer den Erfolg *Chefkoch* haben will, braucht dieses Rezept halt. Gibt immer welche die das kaufen. Das Allie-Rezept geht bei der Horde auch für 800-900G locker weg.


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das Allie-Rezept geht bei der Horde auch für 800-900G locker weg.



Hört sich sehr unlogisch an.


----------



## MihAmb (30. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wer den Erfolg *Chefkoch* haben will, braucht dieses Rezept halt.



Falsch.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Das war bei uns auf Gilneas immer von 1000-3000 Gold drin. Für 1000 hätt ich persönlich das gekauft, für mehr nicht.


----------



## Dark_Lady (31. August 2009)

Ich würd ganz einfach sagen, es ist soviel Wert, wie die leute bereit sind, dafür zu zahlen...


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2009)

MihAmb schrieb:


> Falsch.


Falsch schreiben kann jeder, aber ohne Fakten tja...
Ohne ein Rezept die es eventuell von den Events gibt, hast du sonst keine Chance die 160 Rezepte voll zu bekommen. Selbst als Hordler kommst du mit dem Allierezept das nicht gebunden ist, nur auf 159 Rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In sofern also richtig! Wer will schon mal ein halbes Jahr warten bis das entsprechende Event dran ist um dann die 160 Rezepte voll zu haben? Das macht keiner!
Nur der Schurke hat vielleicht noch den Vorteil mit dem Disteltee.

@ Davatar
Komisch ich spiele auch schon seit Anfang an auf Gilneas. Für den Preis habe ich es noch nie gesehen. Also zumindest nicht über 1k Gold. Und alles was darüber ist, kauft es dann eh niemand.


----------



## MihAmb (31. August 2009)

Ich kann falsch schreiben, da der Fakt einfach mal der ist, dass man den 160-Rezepte-Erfolg für den Titel "Chefkoch" nicht braucht.

Also erstmal nachdenken bzw informieren, dann flamen.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2009)

Junge junge. Hier wird nachtürlich für "allgemein" geschrieben und nicht für Einzelfälle. Bei dir muss man wohl seine Worte auf eine Goldwaage legen was?


----------



## MihAmb (31. August 2009)

Nein, muss man nicht... Aber wenn jemand (in diesem Falle du) die falsche Aussage in die Welt setzt, man bräuchte das Rezept für den Titel, was aber nunmal NICHT der Fall ist, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn jemand dagegen argumentiert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das war bei uns auf Gilneas immer von 1000-3000 Gold drin. Für 1000 hätt ich persönlich das gekauft, für mehr nicht.






Dagonzo schrieb:


> @ Davatar
> Komisch ich spiele auch schon seit Anfang an auf Gilneas. Für den Preis habe ich es noch nie gesehen. Also zumindest nicht über 1k Gold. Und alles was darüber ist, kauft es dann eh niemand.


ich spiele auch auf gil und bis vor kurzem war deviat dort immer für 1600 drinne.
(seit ende letzter woche ist aber gar keins mehr drinne. ich glaube, es hat einfach keiner gekauft... wobei es auf gil auch leute gibt, die das autogramm ausm av kaufen für 500...^^)


----------



## Laberede (1. September 2009)

MihAmb schrieb:


> Nein, muss man nicht... Aber wenn jemand (in diesem Falle du) die falsche Aussage in die Welt setzt, man bräuchte das Rezept für den Titel, was aber nunmal NICHT der Fall ist, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn jemand dagegen argumentiert.



Ach, du bist soo freundlich. Ich glaube ich muß vor Glück erstmal ein wenig weinen.

...

Dieser Erfolg mit den 160 Rezepten ist für den Titel "Chefkoch" als einziger Koch-Erfolg NICHT erforderlich.


----------



## Mindadar (15. September 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Ach, du bist soo freundlich. Ich glaube ich muß vor Glück erstmal ein wenig weinen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Dieser Erfolg mit den 160 Rezepten ist für den Titel "Chefkoch" als einziger Koch-Erfolg NICHT erforderlich.



und auch wenn es eigentlich nicht gefragt war, danke ich bin nämlich nun dabei kochen zu skillen (360)
und joar es läuft sehr gut nur ich weiß nicht ob man diese sachen die man da kocht auch gut verkauft kriegt da jetzt eh überall diese fischmahle gestellt werden


----------



## Dagonzo (15. September 2009)

Da hilft es eben nur diese auch zu verkaufen. Alles andere wirst du so gut wie nicht mehr los.


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2009)

_Hab es vor einigen Tagen beim Questen mit nem Freund gefunden , haben dafür 300G gekriegt..

Server : Anetheron_


----------



## Arakosh (26. September 2009)

Bei mir auf dem Mithrilorden ist es um die 400-500G Wert , wie schon gesagt es ist halt ein Sammlerstück , wer nicht viel auf "Charakterveränderungen" gibt , braucht es nicht zwingend.

Es ist und bleibt ein Spaßitem , ähnlich wie das Noggenfoggers Elexir.


----------



## Dobby1995 (9. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin aufm server dethecus und hab das rezept mal zufällig gefunden und hattes auch schon einmal gelernt also hab ich es in der Woche für 300Gold vertickt, aber ich denke hätte ich`s am Wochenende vertickt hätte ich bestimmt 500Gold dafür bekommen. An die Fischee und die fertigen Fische kommt man zwar billig ran aber irgendwo kommt da im spieler auch der ''Ich will`s haben Faktor'' ins spiel daher kaufts halt doch noch wer.

Naja also verkaufs am besten am Wochenende wenn keine anderen davon drin sind für nen hohen preis, denn wers haben will der kaufts auch.

Mfg. Euer Dobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. April 2010)

Das Rezept bekommt man auf jedem Server für min. 500-1000g los. Man braucht eventuell nur etwas Geduld, wenns nicht gleich beim ersten Mal verkauft wird. Habe das Rezept schon 2 Mal für knappe 1000g verkauft, wenn auch nicht immer gleich beim 1. Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (17. April 2010)

und wo droppt das rezept den überhaupt?
Ich habs zwar mit einem meiner Charakter, aber wüsste ned mehr wo das mir über den weg gelaufen is..


----------



## TheDoggy (17. April 2010)

Dropt random im Brachland.

Achja: Weil vorher diskutiert wurde:
Ich kann das Rezept nicht und auch nicht das epische Rezept, hab aber trotzdem den 160 Rezepte-Erfolg. ^^


----------

